# Studies show aloe vera not helpful for healing



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Studies show aloe vera not helpful for healing http://the.honoluluadvertiser.com:80/artic...P706280311.html


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks, Eric!I have no experience with the other things that the article mentioned, but it's true that it didn't do much for my ibs...


----------

